# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Installing an AC Unit in JA

## rastagal

Does anyone have an idea of how difficult it is to install an AC unit? Like the one attached. The issue I'm having is while looking for rentals, a lot don't have AC. So I'm trying to get an idea of how much and how difficult it would be to put one in a rental, and also if it would be possible to remove it when I leave? July and August there can be brutal, so this is kind of a must. Thanks all.

----------


## walter

Not good idea:
1. Those units are meant to be installed permanently. The heat exchanger you show on your picture is bolted to a bedroom wall and connected with a pump [installed outside of wall] by wires and pressure hose. Then the system is filled with refrigerant [gas]. Could be relocated, but then you have to have a technician installing it and charging with gas.
2. It will cost you in the area of $ 1,000, possibly more.
3. If you buy inexpensive unit, it is not energy efficient, high electricity bills. If you buy Panasonic Inverter, it is great, but not cheap.
Since you still have to pay rent, it may be much more economical to rent a place with AC unit.

----------


## rastagal

Thank you for the reply! That does sound a bit complicated.

----------


## Rastaron

walter is spot on, we installed 3 units of various sizes at our new place in little bay country club Negril, costs for unit plus install range from 1000-2000 each after all is said and done.  rental with a/c included [one which works would be preferred but not always the case when we use to rent  :Frown: ] is best way to go

----------

